# What the heck is this thing??



## stsinner (May 12, 2009)

Maybe some of you salty dogs can tell me what this mystery contraption is...  It was in my house when I bought my home, but I have no idea what it is..  The ends of it are angled sort of like it would mount in the front of a boat hull...


----------



## stsinner (May 13, 2009)

No one?

It doesn't look homemade, so it's probably a commercial contraption.


----------



## leighthal (May 13, 2009)

Can I state the obvious..... looks like a giant beer opener! LOL

It also looks like a sewing guide foot. Commercial production
Can you locate previous owners to gain knowledge?


----------



## chantal7 (May 14, 2009)

NO CLUE - that is seriously... strange.... 

Maybe it's the new prop for SAW 6!


----------



## polymoog (May 25, 2009)

Awesome gadget  No clue what it is though ...


----------



## scubabear6 (May 26, 2009)

Kinda looks like a anchor stay, to keep the anchor and chain from banging the bow of the boat.


----------



## manaheim (May 26, 2009)

It's something to hang on the wall so people can go "What the hell is that?!"


----------



## ~Stella~ (May 26, 2009)

It has no manufacturer's name or mark on it?


----------



## smn_xps (May 27, 2009)

you should pot it to the forum at wooden boat magazine, if its boat related someone there will recognize it. my thought is it might be some type of tabernacle. a tabernacle holds a removable mast in position in a sailboat. 

I'll post it there for you, if you please.
jerry


----------



## ekool (May 27, 2009)

I'm asking around on other forums as well, so far -- no luck


----------



## Battou (May 28, 2009)

It looks like a homemade hawsepipe, but I could be wrong.


----------



## manaheim (May 28, 2009)

I was actually thinking it might be a henway.


----------



## PhotoXopher (May 28, 2009)

Looks like some sort of garden tool to me, like a mini weed cutter or something that would be pulled.

But I'll go along with the boat anchor line of thought, it does look like there are wear marks on the rounded section where some rope could have rubbed.


----------



## Jon_Are (May 28, 2009)

> I was actually thinking it might be a henway.



What's a henway?*











*(you owe me one)


----------



## manaheim (May 28, 2009)

Jon_Are said:


> > I was actually thinking it might be a henway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dagwood56 (May 28, 2009)

Anybody realize yet that the member who asked what this is, is no longer with us - so to speak.....


----------



## manaheim (May 28, 2009)

Oh geez, did he get banned again?


----------



## Battou (May 30, 2009)

Dagwood56 said:


> Anybody realize yet that the member who asked what this is, is no longer with us - so to speak.....



I noticed long before I replied, I actually did not reply the first time because of it.This time I just didn't care given the thread was still active.


----------



## polymoog (May 31, 2009)

I don't think I'd have noticed if Dagwood hadn't said anything  didn't realise he was bannable material ... never seen any dubious posts of his but then I never get around to reading everything on here anyway ...


----------



## manaheim (May 31, 2009)

I don't know the speciifcs, but I know from experience he has been a bit rough at times and has been warned.

He's a good guy, really.  He's just a bit rough around the edges.  (this thread is soooo gonna get locked now)


----------



## Battou (May 31, 2009)

manaheim said:


> He's a good guy, really.  He's just a bit rough around the edges.  (this thread is soooo gonna get locked now)



After some further looking around I'm somewhat (bout 60%) confident it's a homemade anchor fairlead (same concept and commonly confused as a hawsepipe but externally mounted to the bow, where as the hawsepipe is an opening built into the side of the vessel like this, used to guide the rode (anchor cable) in such a way as to prevent chafing and minimize friction.) for a small vessel that would not ordenarily have one premanufacturered, like a fishing boat or the like, anyways. 

Here is an example of another homemade anchor fairlead, Slightly more rudimentry in design and mounted on a larger vessel but same thing.






So lock away I guess.


----------



## RJohnston (May 31, 2009)

It does not look like anything IVE seen on a boat.  It would not be for an anchor chain, as a chain and anchor would rip that wooden insert piece to pieces in one use.


----------



## Battou (May 31, 2009)

RJohnston said:


> It does not look like anything IVE seen on a boat.  It would not be for an anchor chain, as a chain and anchor would rip that wooden insert piece to pieces in one use.



That thing could easily handle the anchor and rope I used with the row boat I used to use for fishing, it looks sturdy enough to me to handle a bass boat, but then again anchoring a tiny boat like that is not the most common practice in the world.


----------



## Artograph (May 31, 2009)

manaheim said:


> Jon_Are said:
> 
> 
> > > I was actually thinking it might be a henway.
> ...


----------



## MrRagu (Jun 1, 2009)

Somebody said a mount for a weather vane on the spreaders that come off a sailboat mast.  A very old one at that.  Not sure though.


----------

